# ? for Jill Costello or others familiar with saddle cleaning



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

I have a Bob Marshall Sports Saddle on Trial, and have to return it by Friday. It got very dusty from being ridden, and hanging out. I have leather cleaner, and will clean the smooth leather with that. The silver I will leave alone after brushing it off.

My Question is how do you clean the suede seat?


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Use a stiff body brush; like your horse grooming brushes. If that doesn't quite do it, grab a piece of medium grit sandpaper and give it a LIGHT sanding, then brush again!


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Ok, Thanks! 

Are you seeing many BMSS on your rounds? I've been looking for one, but man they want a LOT of money for them. The 15' barrel saddle I tried on my mare fits her perfectly, but is really beat, and they want $850 for it, and won't budge. Even the saddle shop owner (it is on consignment)says it is too much.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

EarthSheltered said:


> Ok, Thanks!
> 
> Are you seeing many BMSS on your rounds? I've been looking for one, but man they want a LOT of money for them. The 15' barrel saddle I tried on my mare fits her perfectly, but is really beat, and they want $850 for it, and won't budge. Even the saddle shop owner (it is on consignment)says it is too much.


They ARE expensive, even when used to the point of ugliness, but you should be able to get one like THAT for $665-$700, not $850. I've actually seen a few used ones pop up on eBay recently! I remember thinking "too expensive for ME, but not a bad price", so I know they were between $500 & $700 or so....


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Keep an eye on Ebay and also www.tacktrader.com for BM. I have 2..Love Them!


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

I have been watching tack trader, thanks Minelson. I don't usually do e-bay, since I don't do paypal. Which version of the BMSS do you have? Trail, barrel, endurance...I'd like to try the endurance, but I have the feeling the leathers hang too straight down, and would bother my hips/knees.

Thanks Jill. I think this one sat around for a while in a twisted position as my mare sweats evenly all the way around, except for a spot 1/2 way down on the left side. It is not the pad, I've used it before. And it happened more than once with this particular saddle. The silver is grody, and the straps all need replacing too. I would go to $700, but then she wants me to pay the commission, which I'm not going to do. 

I just want to RIDE! Saddle shopping is a PITA.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

If you would like me to pay for one with my PayPal, and have it shipped to you, you can pay me back. For example:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bob-Marshal...517?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6a917425

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Bob-Ma...606?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a9a05406

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOB-MARSHAL...627?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c911c223


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Sent you a pm/


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Mine are both trail models. One has a square skirt/turquoise inlay and no horn. That is the one I use. When I had the one b4 that with a horn, the horn kept getting stuck under my shirt...so I was in the market for a hornless one and got a super duper deal. The other I got for hubby who doesn't ride much but I wanted his horse to be comfortable!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

EarthSheltered said:


> Sent you a pm/


PMd you back!


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Thank you Ladies :banana:

Minelson, I'd love a hornless one, for the reason you mentioned. But they are much harder to find!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

EarthSheltered said:


> Thank you Ladies :banana:
> 
> Minelson, I'd love a hornless one, for the reason you mentioned. But they are much harder to find!


I know...mostly just the endurance saddles don't have horns. I don't do any roping or dragging or anything...I coulen't think of any reason I needed a horn! lol! So when I saw it on Ebay I was excited. And no one was bidding on it...probably because no horn  I'll try to find a pic of it...it's beautiful, barely used, came with a skito pad, and I paid $850 :dance:


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Minelson said:


> I know...mostly just the endurance saddles don't have horns. I don't do any roping or dragging or anything...I coulen't think of any reason I needed a horn! lol! So when I saw it on Ebay I was excited. And no one was bidding on it...probably because no horn  I'll try to find a pic of it...it's beautiful, barely used, came with a skito pad, and I paid $850 :dance:


Aggghhhh!! You are killing me, LOL!

Good for you. Maybe I should be more patient.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

EarthSheltered said:


> Aggghhhh!! You are killing me, LOL!
> 
> Good for you. Maybe I should be more patient.


I have it set so I get an alert from Ebay whenever a BM is listed....:whistlin:


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Not trying to give anyone an aneurism or anything but, I sold a BM for FOUR HUNDRED DOLLARS a few years ago because the seat size was too small for anyone in my household. Now we've got this Icelandic that my very small friend needs a saddle for. :bash:

I'd bought it at an auction for $200 a few years prior.

eep:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

jennigrey said:


> Not trying to give anyone an aneurism or anything but, I sold a BM for FOUR HUNDRED DOLLARS a few years ago because the seat size was too small for anyone in my household. Now we've got this Icelandic that my very small friend needs a saddle for. :bash:
> 
> I'd bought it at an auction for $200 a few years prior.
> 
> eep:


  (thunk)


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

jennigrey said:


> Not trying to give anyone an aneurism or anything but, I sold a BM for FOUR HUNDRED DOLLARS a few years ago because the seat size was too small for anyone in my household. Now we've got this Icelandic that my very small friend needs a saddle for. :bash:
> 
> I'd bought it at an auction for $200 a few years prior.
> 
> eep:


**wimper* :Bawling:


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

OK, I asked the seller of the 14.5" about it; she says she bought it new and it was listed as a 14.5", but when she tried it, it fit her perfectly and she is 5'7" and 165lbs. So maybe a contender? http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOB-MARSHAL...627?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c911c223


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

oh, wait...hmmm....bidding is at $635.00 and the reserve hasn't been met yet......Buy-It-Now price of $999.00......it IS in very nice condition.... will continue to poke around...


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Minelson said:


> I have it set so I get an alert from Ebay whenever a BM is listed....:whistlin:



How does one do such a thing?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

wolffeathers said:


> How does one do such a thing?


On Ebay do a search fro Bob Marshall Saddle. The results are listed. Click on "save search" at the top of list and a window opens. Check box to emailed and save


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

jill.costello said:


> OK, I asked the seller of the 14.5" about it; she says she bought it new and it was listed as a 14.5", but when she tried it, it fit her perfectly and she is 5'7" and 165lbs. So maybe a contender? http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOB-MARSHAL...627?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c911c223


This is a Circle Y Bob Marshall. The quality is not the same as an *Original Bob Marshall* That is why it's less expensive. I would only by an Original. That is the first question I ask...even if they say it's an Original I always double check to make sure it's not a Circle Y. 

Kinda like the Billy Cooks out of Sulphur OK are way better than the ones out of Greenville TX


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Did you see what that first saddle Jill has listed went for? Over $1300!! :shocked:


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

yiiiiiii

(and on another note I've never seen a hornless Western saddle- would love to see a picture )


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey, a new Bob Marshall got listed...too bad it's a "youth cut"
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-B...534?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aaf05e70e

Here is a hornless western saddle:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/14-1-2-TRAI...147?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbc55e36b


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Jill, that endurance saddle has the peaked pommel, which is what will not work for my horse. I have two mares shaped like little haflingers, even tho one is a QH/arab cross, and the other is a TWH. 

But I like the look of the endurance saddle, and a youth cut might even work for me, as I'm rather short. But not a 14.5" seat!

I might just go with the saddle that is sitting on my porch. I thought she wanted a lot for it, but if prices on e-bay are any indication, it is not. I know it fits my mare, which is better than any other saddle I've tried.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

a good fitting saddle is awfully hard to pass up... and can be impossible to replace


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is my Bob Marshall hornless western trail. This pic is just from yesterday...I clean my saddles every Spring.


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Minelson, that would be perfect! Have you found anything you don't like about it? 

Jill, can you look for one for me like the one Minelson has?

Brody, gotta agree with you there.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

It's so lovely, but I will indeed poke around....


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, here is a similar saddle as bergere but different tooling, upgraded fenders, and in black... new, so very pricey!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOB-MAR...844?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aaf0724ac

I haven't checked all my other online sites yet, tho.....


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

jill.costello said:


> Well, here is a similar saddle as bergere but different tooling, upgraded fenders, and in black... new, so very pricey!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOB-MAR...844?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aaf0724ac
> 
> I haven't checked all my other online sites yet, tho.....


Tooo Pricey!! But yeah, keep looking for me, if you would. I would actually prefer a used saddle. 

I did end up buying the one I have on trial, the woman came down quite a bit. I am in the middle of cleaning the silver now. I think I'm going to have to clean the basketweave with a toothbrush, there is years worth of grime in there!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

EarthSheltered said:


> Tooo Pricey!! But yeah, keep looking for me, if you would. I would actually prefer a used saddle.
> 
> I did end up buying the one I have on trial, the woman came down quite a bit. I am in the middle of cleaning the silver now. I think I'm going to have to clean the basketweave with a toothbrush, there is years worth of grime in there!


Oh! Ya wanna know my secret?? Go to Walgreens and get the $6.99 electric spin brush toothbrush! Use very hot water with a squirt of dishsoap in it and electric-brush all the tooling; wiping away the muddy water constantly!! Then, let the tooling dry for several hours and then slather on mink oil paste....wait about 30 minutes and wipe the excess away with your fingers, massaging it in......


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

OOooo, Mink Oil, eh? Thanks!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

EarthSheltered said:


> OOooo, Mink Oil, eh? Thanks!


Mink oil PASTE.... I use Fiebing's golden mink oil paste in a circular 6 oz. container...it also containes silicone, lanolin and vitamin E, so it is not for everyday use....it is only after a traumatic cleansing where you simply HAD to use chemical soap & water.... Ideally, we would never use lots of water on a saddle, but to remove years of hard grime from tooling crevices, we simply MUST. Wiping away the muddy water as you work is important, as well as letting the leather dry completely befdore massaging in the mink oil paste. I used _another_ toothbrush to make sure the paste gets into the deepest crevices of the tooling......


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

EarthSheltered said:


> Minelson, that would be perfect! Have you found anything you don't like about it?


There is nothing I don't like about it. It's perfect  My horse loves it too! I guess the only thing I can think of is that it is "wearing" on the seat where the thigh sits...I see this a lot on different saddles with leather seats. I don't know how to restore that...maybe Jill knows ?  
You can see in the pic where it is a lighter brown right in that area.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Would that sort of treatment (mink oil paste for one) be useful in reconditioning my leather couch?


----------

